# Baby coming and need to downsize



## ElementalPhotographer (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi all,

I haven't been very active here but I've been keeping snakes since 2009 and even had a YouTube channel about it all some time ago. I now need to downsize because of a little one coming, but aside from looking after my snakes I have very little exposure to the community now

I would really appreciate some advice on what would be a reasonable price to ask for the following:

A female western hognose bred in 2011
A female blizzard corn bred in 2013
A Ridley's cave racer bred in 2011

I can provide them with their tank, heating bulb, thermostat etc.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thank you


----------

